# Len's Quality Meats - a winter project



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

So I've got this odd corner with a siding too short to be worthwhile and it's been bothering me for years. The space is also cut in 1/2 by the tracks heading down to the lower level and under Colder to come out at Grande Prairie. What to do with that issue?

This is the siding corner. The track originally ended at the 'canyon' but it only held one car. A temporary ramp and a temporary bridge added enough track to make it useful but it was still naked.











Another view from the business side. I really wanted to keep that open prairie look. Hard enough in the confined space but I felt I could do as much with a new building there as not.









]
The plan is to have a small stock yard in the triangular area between the tracks and a meat processing business served by the extended siding. The building would cover the 'canyon'. Yes. The trains would now mover under the bulding but I can overlook the visual burp.

I have an HO scale plan of sorts so I'll shift things around a little and let you know how that works out. 
Should be fun

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the 'kit' I'm going to rebuild in G scale.... 

I think if I size it selectively and move a few features around it will look pretty good over in the corner. I want it big enough to be authentic but not to big to dominate the landscape like a 'big city' building might.

We'll see how it looks in cardboard first.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm lost... winter project??? do you run the AC to make it COLD?????


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty His name is Dave Winter hence Winter project!
JeZZZ!!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 12/09/2008 7:04 PM
Marty His name is Dave Winter hence Winter project!
JeZZZ!!



It is that!









Also, a "Winter" project for me is any project that starts after my wife takes down the Christmas decorations and before she starts cleaning out the green house. That's about 6 to 8 weeks. It can be done.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

So I have to check out the size and shape of this thing. Always a good idea because I did this already once and found it was much better after I chopped off about 4 inches on each end. It had looked pretty good on paper.

Now I can see that the front loading dock addition has to be larger (wider) because there's no room to move in there and it's visually dwarfed by the main building. As a visually interesting feature it should at least be seen. 
Course the roof will be more interesting and I can see that I want to keep it snuggled into the trees back there.












This is the side that visitors will see the most but I had no pictures of that view. It had to be at least a bit interesting so I'll install a fire escape and overhead light. Once again, the rather 'busy' roof will add interest.












Now I have to move construction out into the garage where I can produce some sawdust and some noise. I also have to order windows and doors for this building. Not going to build my own any more if there are suitable products available on the market. Just way to much work and I'm not good enough at it. No patience. 
In doors I'll be planting the pilings that support the building - and get it high enough to allow a train to slip underneath










Something again later....

Dave


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
I know there is no sighn at that end Butttt


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a fun project, and will certainly add a lot of interest!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm on the edge of ordering some Grant Line windows and doors. 

Has anyone had any experience with these items? The actual size, in inches, of the following would be a big help in the final planning phase...

53930 tall window

53932 short window

53959 small window

53935 door

53934 door

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, if you go to the Grandt Line site, they give you the dimesions in inches. I have used most of the windows in question. I wish there were more designs, especially geared toward 1:20.3. Also large enginehouse windows.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. Thank you. Guess I missed that the first time through it.

Got what I needed.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

So, now that Christmas is over I can get back down here in the basement and tackle my Len's Meats project.
 
I could have bought some windows 'off the shelf' but all the ones I've seen were far to new looking for my needs.  Even the ones that were intended to look old - looked new.  These are pretty rough and ready but when painted and weathered they will blend into the overall scene just the way they should.  
They'll get a coat of dark brown that will dry well before I paint them white.  Then I will sand off a little white and let the weathered look come through.  Should be fine.....


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, those windows look great! And I especially like the double freight room door. Whose are they? Or where'd ya get 'em? 

Judging by your photo, your work area is about as messy as mine. But I know where everything I need is and can find it in a flash--something DW doesn't quite understand when she buys me yet another plastic storage bin from Lowe's. I love those bins, but how can ya find anything ya need when it's stored away? 

Of course then there are guys like Bob "Door Hollow Short Line" Baxter, who are so neat they make the rest of us look like slobs.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The subtle difference between a good mess and a bad mess is something only a real modeller can understand. Mine remains on the very edge of a bad mess.

Still, those windows and doors are made of balsa and coffee stir sticks from the local sticky-bun shop. I couldn't find any factory made ones that were as beat up as I wanted. Working on the covered fire escape now. Something I added after viewing the cardboard building for a week or two.

Dave


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Tell DW to buy you a Brother's P-Touch labeler. When I had my 0n30 crew over, I labeled all my storage cabinet drawers so they could find things easier. 










The labeler is also great for small signs on buildings and freight sheds as the labels are laminated. I have made station signs, no trespassing signs, no smoking, etc. It even has an option to outline the signs, included a rugged looking wooden one.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David 
I may have said this before, but everytime I see you build something I think to myself, but that is cheating, its in doors. 
But man I need to get up and see your RR sometime.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

no... its not cheating... its smarter...

No Cold... No Critters... No bad knees... no rain... no...

I could go on...

The thing I like best is working on my indoor layout at midnight...

Philip


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/12/2009 5:48 PM
David 
I may have said this before, but everytime I see you build something I think to myself, but that is cheating, its in doors. 
But man I need to get up and see your RR sometime.


Your right. It really is cheating - and it's so much fun they're thinking of making it illegal.







Still, to keep the faith I just dismantled my outdoor Christmas layout in the front and cleaned away some snow from my little circle of track in the back..

Oh! My place is always open and there's 'something' cold in the fridge.

Dave


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet there's something outside cold!!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 01/13/2009 2:54 PM
I bet there's something outside cold!!










Today your +34F outside and I'm at +4C. I'll race you to the pool.









I finished work at 10 this morning and spent that last four hours, indoors, nailing/gluing the walls of Len's place together - and getting them straight. Now a coat of brown primer on the corners and I should be able to start applying the siding. I really hate that job but it's good therapy and looks great when it's done.

Dave


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I was out playing in the snow!
The rails need to be cleaned!!
Fun Fun Fun


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok. Don't try to do this at home!

I usually paint and 'stress' all my building material BEFORE I start building with it but I thought it might be easier to do it while it was on the side of the building. It isn't! I will be darn sure to do all my siding while it's on the bench - one length at a time.

Anyway, You can see that I (a) painted all the wood that would be exposed using a deep rust paint. Just something I had around the house. Note that the window and door frames stand out from the walls much farther than they should because the siding will use up that space. Then I (b) brushed on the finished colour. In this case I wanted a whitewash finish much like a stock yard fence or the bottom 1/2 of a stock car. I used an inexpressive antique white craft paint from the local Dollar Store. Then, when it was really dry I sanded off a bit of the white (c) leaving a weathered colour to show through. Can't see it too well here but....

For the siding I'll spray every length brown, let dry, paint with white, sand and apply it one board at a time. The roof will be tin but I'll get to that down the road.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The front of the building is pretty much finished. there are a few details to add when it gets sitting in place but for now it has the 'weathered' look I'm after.

The place will be named after our friend Len Cook who is retiring from the meat department down at our local market.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW !!!! Nice job Dave.. Really impressive.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I've worked my way around to the back door.. I had no idea what it looked like in the HO model but I figured a covered stairs would look good. No corrugated steal roof yet but these cut up signs will give you an idea what it might look like. I tried to create a large, faded sign on the end. Not to sure that worked. I'll look at it for a while and see if it stays. There should be a light over the back door and that will look good in a darkened corner of the room.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the sign on the side of the building looks great, except I cannot figure out what it was supposed to, at one time, have read.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01/31/2009 6:15 PM
I think the sign on the side of the building looks great, except I cannot figure out what it was supposed to, at one time, have read.

Long ugly story. That's why I want to look at it some more.

It started out as LEN'S of course but it 'weathered' all wrong so I did it again and painted over the whole thing and when I sanded off the 'N' I got down to most of the old 'S' so I sanded it all some more but it didn't work. So now I either leave it alone or do it again. Anyway, Now it says nothing actually.







Unless LES is looking in.









I'm figuring that the roof drains and eves will take car of it. They will be applied about 5 boards down from the top edge. Then again, if it doesn't it will be too late to start again. 

Anyway, it will be ok when it's done. 
Dave


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought maybe the rest of the sign might be for the predecessor company... "Les Seeif Eye Care" or "Les Ismore Assay Office"


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01/31/2009 8:09 PM
I thought maybe the rest of the sign might be for the predecessor company...* "Les Seeif Eye Care"* or "Les Ismore Assay Office" 

Outstanding!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok! I have that silly old sign fixed. At least as good as it's going to get. Also have a light over the back door. Now trying to work the interior lights before the roof goes on. Then 'glass' in the windows. Or the other way around.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The siding is done on the back now and the window 'glass' is in place. I checked out the light at the bottom of the stairs. Also finished the tin roof on the stairs. 

The next - and last - job is finishing the roof. I have to redesign the vents they used in HO a little because I want a smaller feature up there. We'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

What a nice crappy building!!
Looks good Dave.
Can't wait to see it on the layout!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 02/05/2009 10:10 AM

What a nice *crappy building*!!
Looks good Dave.
Can't wait to see it on the layout!

Thanks. The truth, is there are people who can do a beautiful job on a beautiful building and there are people who can't. I can't. So a whole lot of my buildings are pretty warn out looking. It eliminates the need for rules and fine sand paper.








I decided to go with a different roof too. The tin roof is a bit overpowering in G scale. I think plywood covered with tar and gravel, well aged to a gray colour, will fit in there nicely. Next week though. Too much stuff to do down at the local museum during the non-tourist season.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always figured that is why so many people model old logging RRs... they model something that looked sloppy originally and that makes their sloppy modeling look like they did it on purpose. Either way, your building is superb!!!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/05/2009 11:25 AM
I have always figured that is why so many people model old logging RRs... they model something that looked sloppy originally and that makes their sloppy modeling look like they did it on purpose. Either way, your building is superb!!!


I've been found out!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

The loading dock is finished except for detailing. The roofing material has been painted and sits on my work bench.

Those cows still have to jump 7 feet up to the IN door but they're in no rush I'm sure. That will change when there is enough 'fill' in the pens to bring it up to the height of the door. That's for later.

The lighting is done - front, rear and interior - but I need a floor in this building to keep from illuminating the track (that's not supposed to be there) down below. Next days off I guess.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave it came out real old and ugly!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The cows are even saying I'm not going in there!!!!!
Sean


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the rumour, amongst cows anyway, is that it's not a great place to be. But I expect to have it fixed up pretty nice soon enough.

And do you know how hard it is to find sides of beef in G scale? I tried dismembering a regular Walmart cow and it didn't work. Even painted pink.








The hind legs just stuck out the bottom like they always do. Weird!

So when the IN door is finally accesable I'm going to be into the modelling clay.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that's it for now. The steps for the back door are being built and sometime this week I'll get to the job of blending the whole thing into the grassy scenery back there.

In the meantime, nothing more on the building itself. I'm quite happy with the way it turned out and it fits there in the weeds and doesn't 'crowd' the town.










Dave


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks so cool, thanks for sharing! As for the sides of beef.... as I was reading it, I thought of maybe "melting" the legs with a small butane torch or something? And bending them up to the hanging position? just a thought....


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 02/27/2009 8:18 PM
That looks so cool, thanks for sharing! As for the sides of beef.... as I was reading it, I thought of maybe "melting" the legs with a small butane torch or something? And bending them up to the hanging position? just a thought....


Hehehe! Isn't it weird what we'll go through in this hobby? I'll pick up a cow or two at Micheals next week. I'll see if they melt.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Micheals should have at least one 50% off coupon in their flyer the week before easter ! halfprice beef is better to experiment with !! 


Very fine lookin' meat processing/market !!


doug c 


p.s. i think the first rwy station is due for another roof painting again this summer, peelin' back again, not bad for being out 24/7/365 !!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 02/28/2009 4:50 PM
Micheals should have at least one 50% off coupon in their flyer the week before easter ! halfprice beef is better to experiment with !! 


Very fine lookin' meat processing/market !!


doug c 


p.s. i think the first rwy station is due for another roof painting again this summer, peelin' back again, not bad for being out 24/7/365 !! 




Wow! That's not bad. I would have pulled it inside every winter but it's good to know it hung in there. Probably needs shingles and a coat or two of Varathane by now....

Dave


----------

